# 1st Annual Memorial Day Tinboats.Net 2008 Cyber Tournaments



## Jim

Lets get ready to rumble. 

*Dates:* This Tournament is going to start Thursday May 22, 2008 at 8:00 PM and ends Tuesday May 27, 2008 at 8:00 PM. That gives you more than 4.5 days to catch some fish.

*Species:*
Tournament 1: Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass
Tournament 2: Crappie
*Bait used:* ANYTHING GOES (no snagging)

*Rules:* A secret item must be included with a picture of your fish, and that item will be announced Thursday night May 22, 2008 around 8PM. This is mandatory.

This time we are going to try something different again. *All fish pictures must be submitted to me via PM or email*. THERE IS TO BE NO POSTING OF FISH CAUGHT DURING TOURNEY TIME IN THIS THREAD. There will be no talking about SPECIFICS of the fish you caught. 

You have up until Tuesday May 27, 2008 8:00 PM to submit to me your biggest fish.

I will choose the winner and post all the pictures, If I can't decide who's fish is the biggest, there will be a vote by the participating members of the tournament, with my decision being final word (I feel so powerful...LOL!).

*Prizes:* The winners gets a The highly sought after fancy plaque (LOL), and a couple of petty prizes....A Mattlures Ultimate BlueGill Swimbait and a Deps Buzzjet in your choice of color and size, Or a $50 credit Card to use where you wish!

*The Cut-off Date for New Members for this tournament will be April 1, 2008,* And only active members can participate.

If you have any questions PM me.

Let's keep this thread tournament related. 

Above all I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to these Tournaments because.

*The Secret item that must be posted along with the fish is a Key. House key, car key, any kind of Key.*

I would prefer that you hold the key and the fish in the picture, but if you can not a key next to a fish will work.


*And the Winners are:*

*In the Crappie Category*

The winner is Gamefisher!






*
There were entries by BLKfisher and Fishinslylife*





*Notice how Fishinsmylife is saying Tinboats.net is number one!*





*In the Bass Category*

Winner by a hair was Shamoo!

This one was hard to judge by the picture, so I asked a panel of experts for a video replay :LOL2:

Shamoos Bass:





Mr. Fishs Bass:





There were also entries by bluegillfisher, Mr.Fish,Fishinbuds and Fishinsmylife....Eligible photos  

Bluegillfisher:





Fishinsmylife:





Mr.Fish:















FishingBuds:











Congrats to Shamoo and Gamefisher! =D> 

I will order the coveted trophies this week, and please let me know what you want for a prize so I can get those too!


----------



## Captain Ahab

How do we enter - by posting here?


I am in - and I have a secret location where I know a huge bass lives. I call it "The secret spot with the huge bass"


My special baits are off limits until after this contest - I am keeping them for me and only me, bwhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> How do we enter - by posting here?
> 
> 
> I am in - and I have a secret location where I know a huge bass lives. I call it "The secret spot with the huge bass"
> 
> 
> My special baits are off limits until after this contest - I am keeping them for me and only me, bwhahahahahahahaha



No Entry needed this time (trying something different). If your an active member you can submit pictures as long as you follow the above rules.


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> How do we enter - by posting here?
> 
> 
> I am in - and I have a secret location where I know a huge bass lives. I call it "The secret spot with the huge bass"
> 
> 
> My special baits are off limits until after this contest - I am keeping them for me and only me, bwhahahahahahahaha



I have a bunch of those, Who wants them LOL!


----------



## slim357

So the winner is choosen by biggest fish? I think id stand a better chance if it were quanity not quality.


----------



## dampeoples

Jim,

Being the über-fisherman that I am (and you can tell, from the umlaut), I have refused to enter any of the previous competitions to give everyone a fair chance. Given that this is directly after my birthday, and I will be a full year wiser, as well as infinitely better looking, I am going to ask that you secede the tournament now, to me, saving everyone their time, trouble, and you for having to pick yet another secret item.

As a fair trade, I'll let you keep the plaque, you can display it proudly in your man cave as a constant reminder as to just who your daddy is, the Bluegill can go to David, so he can have "The secret spot with the huge bluegill" and I'll take a Buzzjet in Bone Crackle, but only because it sounds like 'Bone Cracking', which is über all in itself.


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> Jim,
> 
> Being the über-fisherman that I am (and you can tell, from the umlaut), I have refused to enter any of the previous competitions to give everyone a fair chance. Given that this is directly after my birthday, and I will be a full year wiser, as well as infinitely better looking, I am going to ask that you secede the tournament now, to me, saving everyone their time, trouble, and you for having to pick yet another secret item.
> 
> As a fair trade, I'll let you keep the plaque, you can display it proudly in your man cave as a constant reminder as to just who your daddy is, the Bluegill can go to David, so he can have "The secret spot with the huge bluegill" and I'll take a Buzzjet in Bone Crackle, but only because it sounds like 'Bone Cracking', which is über all in itself.



Have you been drinking with Dave again?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> My special baits are off limits until after this contest - I am keeping them for me and only me, bwhahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of those, Who wants them LOL!
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true DinkHead :shock:


----------



## dampeoples

Jim said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Being the über-fisherman that I am (and you can tell, from the umlaut), I have refused to enter any of the previous competitions to give everyone a fair chance. Given that this is directly after my birthday, and I will be a full year wiser, as well as infinitely better looking, I am going to ask that you secede the tournament now, to me, saving everyone their time, trouble, and you for having to pick yet another secret item.
> 
> As a fair trade, I'll let you keep the plaque, you can display it proudly in your man cave as a constant reminder as to just who your daddy is, the Bluegill can go to David, so he can have "The secret spot with the huge bluegill" and I'll take a Buzzjet in Bone Crackle, but only because it sounds like 'Bone Cracking', which is über all in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been drinking with Dave again?
Click to expand...


Don't you mean Däve?


----------



## BassAddict

esquired said:


> My special baits are off limits until after this contest - I am keeping them for me and only me, bwhahahahahahahaha



Im pretty sure i can copy them, the highest bidder gets them. If Daves the highest bidder I promise I wont sell them to anyone during the contest  may we start the bidding at a buck a worm


----------



## redbug

I'm in ... This one is MINE !!!!! I'll be sticken pigs all weekend 
I love the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz jet jr... I have 8 different colors and they all catch fish



Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

> You have up until Tuesday May 27, 2008 *8:00 PM *to submit to me your biggest fish.



Should the specified deadline time be 8pm your time zone for all entries? If I go by 8pm my time (Central) it'll already be 9pm your time (not that I'll be catching anything competitive, lol)


----------



## little anth

what has to be in the pic??i dident see where it said that


----------



## FishinsMyLife

little anth said:


> what has to be in the pic??i dident see where it said that


He can't tell us yet. The tournament doesn't start to a while down the road, and Jim doesn't give us the opportunity to "prefish" (cheat)


----------



## little anth

o my bad i thought it said jan :roll: i hate reading


----------



## BassAddict

Fishin NJ said:


> Bass Addict I doubt they can be copied! They are some high quality pours, esp the tubes, with some extreme action. And look out if you have got some of esquired's extra special custom colors, they should be illegal there so hot! Smallie Killers names them best, i do beleive. But enjoy giving it a shot. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to say anything else, I dont want to high jack jims org thread here. Thats not cool.




LOL oh silly silly Fishing Nj loves to stirr the pot, no only do I believe I can copy the Daves worms (colors included). I believe mine will out fish his, ill even go as far as to double Jims prize if the winning fish is caught on my baits!!!


----------



## dampeoples

I'll take two of the bone buzzjet's then, thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> I believe I can copy the Daves worms (colors included). I believe mine will out fish his, ill even go as far as to double Jims prize if the winning fish is caught on my baits!!!



My response is here: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13982#13982


----------



## pbw

Thanks JIm! Great deadline for my boat to be ready to fish by!


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> You have up until Tuesday May 27, 2008 *8:00 PM *to submit to me your biggest fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should the specified deadline time be 8pm your time zone for all entries? If I go by 8pm my time (Central) it'll already be 9pm your time (not that I'll be catching anything competitive, lol)
Click to expand...



Correct! LOL!

The secret item in the Picture will be announced 8PM Eastern Time. You have up until 8PM your time on the last day to submit Pictures.


----------



## fishhog

Hi Jim I'm in.

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> Correct! LOL!
> 
> The secret item in the Picture will be announced 8PM Eastern Time. You have up until 8PM your time on the last day to submit Pictures.



Secret item? If you don't tell us the secret item to be included with the picture and I eat the fish before you tell us how can I include it?


----------



## little anth

you guys are gunna need to catch em good because my lake heats up around then :wink:


----------



## whj812

Im in!! Good Luck to all!!


----------



## Jim

Rules, Prizes, Dates, and number of Tournaments have changed.

We will be having two tournaments in parallel. If you really are a good fisherman, you could win two times :wink: 

This is a quick way I could think of to make it fair for the guys that do not fish for Bass.


Read the First post for official rules and info!


----------



## Bubba

Ok, I'm a little slow....How exactly is this going to work? I read the first post, but still kinda cornfused. :?


----------



## Jim

Bubba said:


> Ok, I'm a little slow....How exactly is this going to work? I read the first post, but still kinda cornfused. :?



Im a Little slower...What are you asking?

There is going to be a tournament Memorial day weekend. Everyone fishes there own waters. You can fish for Bass or you can fish for crappie, or you can fish for bass and crappie. 

You take a picture of the fish with a secret item that I will announce before the tournament date and you send them to me via PM. Biggest fish wins!

Pm me if you have more questions.


----------



## FishingBuds

Felicitations, malefactors! I am endeavoring to misappropriate the formulary for the preparation of affordable comestibles. :evil: 

Sorry just a spongebob moment.





Just want to join in on the fun of COMPETITION :USA1: 

That there will be fun, I'm on vacation that week, do I dare to fish every day :-k :- OH I DARE, I DARE :fishing2:


----------



## Popeye

HEY, That just happens to be the week I am going to be fishing with a guide. He can show me some tricks and I'll apply them to whoop your butts.


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingBuds said:


> Felicitations, malefactors! I am endeavoring to misappropriate the formulary for the preparation of affordable comestibles. :evil:
> 
> Sorry just a spongebob moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to join in on the fun of COMPETITION :USA1:
> 
> That there will be fun, I'm on vacation that week, do I dare to fish every day :-k :- OH I DARE, I DARE :fishing2:


----------



## natetrack

I really wish that I would have found this site about a month ago so I could get in on the action. Good luck to those participating.

tight lines!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

natetrack said:


> I really wish that I would have found this site about a month ago so I could get in on the action. Good luck to those participating.
> 
> tight lines!!



Have no fear, there will be lots of other contest around the corner


----------



## NITROFISH

I feel lucky about this weekend I have a good spot for some bass good luck too all!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Should we take measurements and weights or should we just let you decide whose fish is bigger?

I had forgotten about this...I've got the lunkers figured out :^o


----------



## Jim

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Should we take measurements and weights or should we just let you decide whose fish is bigger?
> 
> I had forgotten about this...I've got the lunkers figured out :^o




I will decide! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

> This Tournament is going to start Thursday May 22, 2008 at 8:00 PM and ends Tuesday May 27, 2008 at 8:00 PM.



Dang, gonna be at a school function Thursady night, my mother-in-law has surgery on Friday (we'll be out of town probably), and we're taking the grandkids to Nashville Zoo probably on Saturday or Sunday. Cuts in on fishing but we gotta do what we gotta do. Not that I would be catching anything to compete with anyway, lol. :lol:


----------



## ky_madman

Good Luck to All and Be Safe. Please Think of our Fallen Soldiers, Sailors, & Airmen while your out there on the water. Pray for those that continue to serve! Oh and Jim, BTW, the name on the plaque should read " K Y _ M A D M A N" :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Not sure if me and shinerman77 will be able to fish this one since we havent found a suitable basshole yet, Guess you guys have a shot at it this year!


----------



## slim357

Oh man your cuttin into my fishing time here jim. Jk :lol:


----------



## Jim

Item has been announced. Please read the First post ALONG WITH THE RULES.

Good luck all, Have a Happy and Safe Memorial Day! :USA1: :USA1: :USA1:


----------



## shamoo

Ladies and Gentlemen "Good Luck" Let the games begin.


----------



## kemical

I LOVE PHOTOSHOP!!..LOL. JAJAJA


----------



## Jim

kemical said:


> I LOVE PHOTOSHOP!!..LOL. JAJAJA



[-X 

I am an expert at dissecting photoshop pictures. :wink:


----------



## kemical

Jim said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE PHOTOSHOP!!..LOL. JAJAJA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [-X
> 
> I am an expert at dissecting photoshop pictures. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :LOL22:


----------



## slim357

Ill be fishin all day tomarrow


----------



## Popeye

Does this count?


----------



## G3_Guy

Good Luck to All!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Good Luck and tight lines to everyone!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Does this count?

I found a key


----------



## little anth

good luck guys


----------



## BLK fisher

I'm in. Good luck to everyong and have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## FishingBuds

OWwwooo!


----------



## Nickk

cool,
I going to get a couple hours of yak fishing in tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have something to post!


----------



## Jim

Nickk said:


> cool,
> I going to get a couple hours of yak fishing in tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have something to post!




Don't post anything! [-X


----------



## slim357

esquired said:


> Does this count?
> 
> I found a key


count for what? doesn't look much like a bass or crappie to me


----------



## Jim

slim357 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this count?
> 
> I found a key
> 
> 
> 
> count for what? doesn't look much like a bass or crappie to me
Click to expand...



Slim....You still have not learned? I thought you were better than that? :wink:


----------



## Jim

Man oh man! Sunday morning and the competition is heating up! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am not even fishing this weekend - well maybe not much :? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Painting the new nursery!


----------



## slim357

Jim said:


> Man oh man! Sunday morning and the competition is heating up! =D>


Not from me I cant catch a nice sized fish. Dinks on the other hand i think I got about 50 in the last two days. I am pming you one (wont win) but ill be back at it tomarrow.


----------



## DahFISH

I have only about 4hrs to fish this whole weekend so i'm heading up to the Nock tomorrow :-# to my honey hole :-# to see if I can catch some lightning in a bottle. ](*,) Good luck everyone and have a safe holiday.

:USA1:


----------



## Nickk

Jim,
Don't expect any emails from me....


:skunk


----------



## Popeye

I caught all the wrong species. Caught a large mouth Oak Tree... Does that count for anything?


----------



## SnowmanJon

Jim
You'll have to post all the pics. I'm interested in what people are catching.

JON


----------



## Jim

SnowmanJon said:


> Jim
> You'll have to post all the pics. I'm interested in what people are catching.
> 
> JON




I will! :wink:


----------



## little anth

i had one decent fish dident even bother sendin it to ya jim left the camera at a friends house :roll: wouldent have mattered though


----------



## redbug

did i win?


----------



## bluegillfisher

I went to Branson, Mo. over the holiday. Fished both Table Rock Lake and Tanneycomo. Fishing sucked. 
I rented a 17 foot G-3 on Table Rock. Rain and wind. Well as they say, a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work. :lol:


----------



## Jim

Winners announced, Please Read the first post!


Congrats Gentlemen! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Congrats

As the official Crappy (Crappie) photographer, I will charge a commission! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gamefisher

The crappie was 14" long, and ate a Peoples Choice shallow crankbait. 
Thanks Jim! I don't know how you chose between shamoo, Mr. Fish and 
Fishinsmylife for those Bass. Tough one.

Esquired: you win a guided trip on my boat on a local lake :mrgreen:


----------



## bcritch

Congrats guys ! way to go =D> =D>


----------



## ky_madman

=D> =D> =D> *Congratulations Guys* =D> =D> =D>


----------



## BassAddict

WoooooooHooooooo =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Good job guys and congrats to shamoo and gamefisher!!!


----------



## bAcKpAiN

esquired said:


> I am not even fishing this weekend - well maybe not much :? :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Painting the new nursery!



Is this an announcement?! DID I MISS SOMETHING?! C'mon man, can't leave us hanging like that...


Oh and back on topic, nice job guys! There are some real nice fish there. I caught the skunk all weekend.


----------



## jkbirocz

Very nice fish to everyone. I lost two fish that could have been in the runnings on last thursday...it was very depressing. I also caught a nice bass yesterday with Dave, but while we were driving home I was like...I forgot the damn keys in the pic. Oh well

Congrats to everyone =D>


----------



## Nickk

Congratulations!






bAcKpAiN said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not even fishing this weekend - well maybe not much :? :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Painting the new nursery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an announcement?! DID I MISS SOMETHING?! C'mon man, can't leave us hanging like that...
Click to expand...



and I thought Esquired fished allllllllllll the time. :lol:


----------



## G3_Guy

Great looking fish guys! =D>


----------



## shamoo

Thank you guys, first of all i'd like to congradulate Mr. Gamefisher for winning the crappie division and Mr. Jim I know it could have went a couple different ways, my hat goes off to you, you had a tough job to do. =D> = Just one more thing, Way to go Mr. fish, fishingsmylife & bluegillfisher you guys caught some nice fish =D> =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife

My bass wasn't but a long 3 pounder, but those others were PIGS. My crappie...well, it was the bigger of the two I caught. 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## little anth

great job guys congrats to all


----------



## BLK fisher

Awesome fish guys, congrats. Alot of numbers but no size. Way to poke em.


----------



## captclay

Congrats to the winners. A beautiful bunch of fish.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats fellas! Some nice catchin' there! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds

Congrats fellas, and it was fun indeed. now for a contest for the smallest fish--I come in first  

it was fun-I'd do it again 8)


----------



## asinz

Congrats winners, nice fish.


----------



## Jim

Trophies ordered! 8)


----------



## kemical

conGrats, to everyone who entered.. and who won,,, =D>


----------



## mr.fish

Congrats to the winners. 

When is the catfish tourny?


----------



## SnowmanJon

Congrats!


----------



## Jim

mr.fish said:


> Congrats to the winners.
> 
> When is the catfish tourny?



When there are enough members (catfisherpeople) to warrant one....believe me I would love it! I would love to have enough members/sponsors to have like a 5 species tournament every memorial/4th/labor day tournament.

So many big ideas!  




It will come in time!


----------



## DahFISH

Congrats guys, nice catches all around. =D> 

Hey Jim, I for one dont need prizes. I would have a blast just doing it for bragging rights. 8) 

Lar


----------



## Jim

DahFISH said:


> Congrats guys, nice catches all around. =D>
> 
> Hey Jim, I for one dont need prizes. I would have a blast just doing it for bragging rights. 8)
> 
> Lar



No one cares about the prizes, its the Trophy they all want! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

The coveted, highly sought after trophies have arrived. Maybe one day with allot of hard work and dedication you....yes you will be lucky enough to win one of these. :beer: :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo

WOW!!! Very Nice. Is that 10 or 14 carot gold trim? :wink:


----------



## Jim

shamoo said:


> WOW!!! Very Nice. Is that 10 or 14 carot gold trim? :wink:




24, this is tinboats.net :LOL2:


----------



## asinz

I would be better off just buying one from you, went today and didn't even get a bite.


----------



## shamoo

My bad, nothing but the best :wink: and asinz, its coming bud.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Not if I can help it.

July is mine!!!

muahahahahahahaha...... :twisted:


----------



## Gamefisher

Been meaning to do this for a while, but I've been moving so these had got packed up. Here are the prizes from the Memorial Day torney! I will proudly display this plaque, at least until my fiancee sees it and puts it away. The Mattlures swimbait is scary realistic, and the Deps Buzzjet is a serious big-fish lure!

Matt


----------



## Captain Ahab

WOW - nice haul Matt =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

